# We've had blonde jokes, brunette jokes, how about some redhead jokes



## zman977

Sine I am married to a red head, I found these quite funny and if they have been posted here before I do apologize in advance. 
How do you get a redhead to argue with you?
Say something.

How do you get a redhead's mood to change?
Wait 10 seconds.

If you love a Redhead, set her free ...
If she follows you everywhere you go, pitches a tent in your front lawn and puts your new girlfriend in the hospital, she's yours.

What's safer: a redhead or a piranha?
The piranha. They only attack in schools.

How do you know a guy at the beach has a redhead for a girlfriend?
She has scratched "STAY OFF MY TURF!" on his back with her nails.

What do you call a Redhead with an attitude?
Normal.

What does a redhead, an anniversary, and a toilet have in common?
Men always miss them.

What do you call a woman who knows where her husband is every night?
A redhead!

How do you know when your redhead has forgiven you?
She stops washing your clothes in the toilet bowl

How do you know when a redhead has been using a computer?
There's a hammer embedded in the monitor.

Only two things are necessary to keep a redhead happy.
One is to let her think she is having her own way, and the other is to let her have it.

Blonde mating call: I'm so drunk!
Brunette mating call: Are all the blondes gone?
Redhead mating call: Next!


----------



## sampatterson

:lol


----------



## JM Anthony

My 16 yo daughter has bright red hair and a disposition to match. I'll share these with her tonight and then you better get out of Dodge because I have a hunch she'll want to track you down!!!


----------



## Nick

Years ago, I dated a redheaded virgin. Now there's an _oxymoron_ if I ever heard one!


----------



## MikeSoltis

> I dated a redheaded virgin...


That's illegal in most states...if you get my drift 

BTW, I used to live with a redhead, and I can vouch for all of those 'factoids' above.
Only thing worse than trying to argue with a woman, arguing with a redheaded one!!! (There were a lot of positives though, but most of them I can't go into on a family-oriented forum


----------



## Nick

MikeSoltis said:


> That's illegal in most states...if you get my drift


Get your mind out of the gutter and climb down in the sewer with the rest of us.  Last time I checked, _dating_ is still legal in all 50 states, the District of Columbia, Puerto Rico and, yes, the Virgin Islands too. Any way, she was at least 18, maybe a skosh older.

Yum.:grin:


----------



## MikeSoltis

Sorry Nick...
btw, thanks, I didn't know how to spell 'skosh'


----------



## Bogy

My 16 year old son redheaded girlfriend broke up with him just a couple of weeks ago. He is off doing some camp counseling for a few weeks. I'm going to have to show him these when he gets back. Maybe he will be ready for a laugh, if it doesn't seem all to true.


----------



## zman977

JM Anthony said:


> My 16 yo daughter has bright red hair and a disposition to match. I'll share these with her tonight and then you better get out of Dodge because I have a hunch she'll want to track you down!!!


I escaped to Wisconsin on vacation the day I posted those. Just don't let her know I'm back.


----------



## littleflurry

and she just found this post her husband posted. NO zman is not six feet under....yet. I'm not as bad as those jokes. I'd let zman talk but he had an accident with duct tape.  
the redhead


----------

